# subwoofer amp wiring



## smoggysky (Aug 7, 2009)

i am replacing a bad 10in driver in my celestion a6s. i am trying to determine which wire is + and -. the old driver does not have any marking on it's surface plate. the two wires that i removed are different colors.one is blue,the other is orange. the female connectors on these two wires are different sizes..
please advise..thank you..


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

See if one terminal on the subwoofer wider than the other. Sometimes the wide one is designated by the negative terminal. You can also hook a AA battery to the terminals and see if the cone tries to go out when the + terminal is contacted with the + terminal of the battery, if the cone tries to go in, then that is the negative terminal. Even if you hook it up wrong, it won't cause any real problem. If after hooking it up and trying the sub, you feel the bass isn't a full as you want, try reversing the leads. Hope this helps. Dennis


----------



## smoggysky (Aug 7, 2009)

hey dennis thanks for the response. i tried your suggestion and it worked. turns out that celestion had a red dot on the positive connector side. the battery test confirmed this. my new drivers should be here today on the fedex.:bigsmile::bigsmile: i am hoping this will be my first learning step toward a diy sub.
i'll post my repair result. thanks so much.


----------

